# 'The Horse' -- a poem



## trailqueen (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't change a thing. This poem is amazing. I looked up your profile. You have a great deal of talent, I can't believe you're only 12.


----------



## Jr cowboy (Sep 29, 2010)

*:clap::clap::clap:*

This is awesome would you mind if I put this on my Horse info site


----------

